# Wiring Hydor heater to an Stc-1000



## Wendal_spanswick (22 Jul 2015)

Hi all, I've got hold of an Stc-1000 thermostat controller for wiring to my Hydor heater. I've had a couple of Hydors and love them, never had one stick on and boil fishes but I like the security of having an Stc-1000 controlling the heater in what will be a new tank set up for me soon. I'm pretty good with diy etc but can someone explain to me very very simply how to wire in one of these please. I've had a look online and seen project boxes, extra sockets, chocky blocks etc and it suddenly seems a bit more complicated. 
In my head I had to put wire in some cable with a plug on into the mains connections on the back of the unit, cut the plug off my heater and wire that into the heat connections, attach the sensor, mount the stc and hey presto. If that's not right, please talk to me like an idiot when explaining where I've gone wrong. Thanks.


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2015)

Is it this one? Does yours still have this label?




Then first get a multimeter to check if it still works as should. Just put the mains power cord on 1 and 2 and a working sensor on 3 and 4.

Switch the mutli meter button to measure Ohm, isn't important how much just Ohm. Put the multimeter on 5 and 6. The multimeter should read "1".

Now go to the front and switch the thing on.. Wait till current temp reading is stable.. Set the disered temp to 2 degrees higher then current temp. Take the probe in your hand and close it warm the probe with your hand. The temp rises and when the desired temp is met it should say CLICK and the multimeter should read 0.00 

Then you now it works. Can you do that? After that check we go a step further?


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2015)

Sorry its other way around with heating instead of cooling of course  multi meter should read 0.00 when deseried temp is not met and read 1 if probe temp is lower then set temp.  My bad.. Its warm today and was thinking about cooling things..


----------



## zozo (23 Jul 2015)

If it works, the rest is straight foreward.. 5 and 6 does nothing more than connect or disconnect (Open/CLose). So if set temp is reached 5 and 6 disconnect (open) en socket is cut off from power. 

Set temp is not reached 5 and 6 are connected (closed) and socket gets power.


 
Needles to say i guess you should use power cable which meets your Hydor wattage/amps.


----------



## Wendal_spanswick (23 Jul 2015)

Hi Zozo, yes it works, it's a new one. I think your last diagram makes it understandable for me. Thank you.


----------

